# TikTok



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Anyone know of any good tik tom accounts you follow for lawncare content? So far the best one I have found is @Grassmans_hotdog

Any other recommendations?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

My employer advised all employees to avoid using tiktok on both issued and personal phones.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Yeah, deleted from my daughter's phone.
Plenty of warning out there about how this is CCP data harvesting.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Just to add, I work for the largest employer in the world. It is not often that I see my employer make a blanket statement about avoiding the use of a certain app on our personal phone.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> Just to add, I work for the largest employer in the world. It is not often that I see my employer make a blanket statement about avoiding the use of a certain app on our personal phone.


I had no idea you worked in the adult movie industry.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I had no idea you worked in the adult movie industry.


We do tend to film the money shots.


----------



## BryanMcKenzie (Aug 6, 2020)

1mjbrierley said:


> Anyone know of any good tik tom accounts you follow for lawncare content? So far the best one I have found is @Grassmans_hotdog
> 
> Any other recommendations?


I think there are no such accounts there and prefer to stick with youtube and Instagram. I don't allow my kids to use TikTok as well.


----------

